# ponytails



## maltandpugs (Jan 1, 2007)

This probably sounds like a silly question but I have never had a Maltese so I was wondering if it OK to have a ponytail on a male maltese. Leo's hair is pretty short right now, I would love to have one of those cute ponytail hair do's on him when it grows but I'm not sure if thats just for the girls or when it comes to toy breed dogs does it not matter that he is a boy?


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

It's ok on boys too.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Of course it is--and pretty bows too!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

My little guy wears a topknot "always" and most days a bow! I think they look very handsome with their topknot.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Sure it's ok for boys to wear a ponytail. Mine does,at least half of the time. [attachment=17731:attachment]


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Our girly guy, Shrek, who aspires to be a macho male, but is too much of a sissy fellow for that, wears two ponytails, with boy bows, every day.







Sylphide, our very girly girl, keeps her ponytails looking nice for at least a day before she musses them all up, but Shrek, oh Shrek, five minutes after grooming he's just a mess. But we love him anyway, all boy that he is


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> Our girly guy, Shrek, who aspires to be a macho male, but is too much of a sissy fellow for that, wears two ponytails, with boy bows, every day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I've got a boy like that - he keeps his topknot band in for at least 30 seconds. Bows are different - he seems to like those a lot. The trouble is my Westie insists on trying to get the bow off just as soon as I put him on the floor


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Wait, you mean I'm a boy???


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

How do you get those on a crazy puppy?
Mine shakes the bret off.
My groomer said try holding the band with hemostats (sp?) then twisting the hair thru?
I will probably stab her








Guess I will just keep trying and maybe she will get used to it??
Suggestions welcome....


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> How do you get those on a crazy puppy?
> Mine shakes the bret off.
> My groomer said try holding the band with hemostats (sp?) then twisting the hair thru?
> I will probably stab her
> ...


I have my dog lay on the grooming table with their head on a folded up towel or small pillow. I use tiny, light weight latex grooming bands. They are super stretchy.


----------



## maltandpugs (Jan 1, 2007)

Now what is a top knot? just a reg ponytail with a latex band?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I do ponytails and pigtails on kodie and hes male.. ha!









btw.. I luv the two gifs in your siggy.. where did you get them??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think boys look darling in bows. Afterall, they want to be able to see too. 

Just don't feed them quiche!


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I think boys look darling in bows. Afterall, they want to be able to see too.
> 
> Just don't feed them quiche!
> 
> ...


Waddya mean, Cosy's significant other ? I can see well enough to eat my quiche.
[attachment=17803:attachment]


----------



## maltandpugs (Jan 1, 2007)

> btw.. I luv the two gifs in your siggy.. where did you get them??[/B]


I found them on the internet the other day. I found some other really cute Maltese one s too! let me know if you want some. 




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=312728
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here is the link
http://members.shaw.ca/molly_mayandmaddy_marie/


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

my husband says that they aren't ponytails but it is SAMURI hair! whatever- not too samuri when it is pink or purple now is it?


----------

